# True's Pics 2



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

be gentle  im working on the BF%!!!










oh btw no pump, pumped pics soon.


----------



## Majesticpower (Jul 22, 2004)

You got a good base to build upon.

Would i be correct in saying your triceps are one of your strongest bodyparts?

MP.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

yerps. along with bis and lower back.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Fooking hell time for a diet true:gun:

lots of muscle but you have to shift some **** to let it show!!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Tw,just read your other post,im glad things are on the up,well done.

As for the pics - its diet and cardio time baby!

Plenty of muscle but far too much fat.

Shift some lard and post your pics again in 2-3 months for progress.Good luck.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Well done for posting pics dude.

As the others have said, plenty of good muscle under there , just need to cut down and your look awesome bud. and bigger!!

That cracks me up coming from me, cos i need to do the same lol


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks guys i know what i need to do, im punishing my body every day and its punishing me with cravings and aches.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

What i try and do, is make my cravings things which i like that are good for me.

So say if i feel really down, i will eat something which i have made in my mind to be a food not allowed on my diet, tell myself it's bad etc.

When i eat it, all it is is something like ciabatta bread with mozarella/parmesan cheese and some olive oil, no biggy but it's still a 'treat' .


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

DaPs said:


> What i try and do, is make my cravings things which i like that are good for me.
> 
> So say if i feel really down, i will eat something which i have made in my mind to be a food not allowed on my diet, tell myself it's bad etc.
> 
> When i eat it, all it is is something like ciabatta bread with mozarella/parmesan cheese and some olive oil, no biggy but it's still a 'treat' .


If your having cravings your not eating enough quality food:cool:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I never crave junk but always have a cheat day (saturday). I eat what ever I fancy but to be honest I still stick to my diet as it's "what I fancy". I had a cooked breakfast todays with a whey shake. For tea I had a chinese. The rest was chicken rice, MRPS and bananas LOL!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> I never crave junk but always have a cheat day (saturday). I eat what ever I fancy but to be honest I still stick to my diet as it's "what I fancy". I had a cooked breakfast todays with a whey shake. For tea I had a chinese. The rest was chicken rice, MRPS and bananas LOL!


Pretty much the same as u on that Luke... have a cheat day even tho i dont need it just to kick start the metabolism, but its still a ultra healthy day consuming plenty of good nutrients compared to a regular fat boys diet.

TW... sorry to ask... but hope your not on a bulk diet? I hate seeing fat.... so holding back on my comments..... I wish I could wave a magic wand and get rid of some of that fat mate.... I would be doing cardio every day... 45 mins without fail until that was gone.. and not loading up with carbs! :lift:


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

Sort your diet TW, fight the cravings stop eating sh!te and drink less beer as i see your holding in your beer gut from your pics, unfortunetly the beer and burgers have got a good grip on you from looking at your pics .. so you need to do some serious cardio to help burn that off.

Rome wasn't built in a day... watch what you eat/drink and the rest is pretty easy.

Good luck


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

believe me i am doing serious serious cardio and watching my diet.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

for health reasons alone i would sowly drop some body fat

pictures are useless for measures of musclarity as you may have far more than the majority of those who are ripped posting pictures

yes the pictures make you look out of shape but whats under there may be impressive

TBH there are a fair few stones of water and fat to shift IF you train for aesthetics but again for helth alone i would drop a bit

DaPs

please dont try and bable on about altering cravings......


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i do hold a lot of water due to taking about 10 electrolytes a day..i have a diet coke and caffiene addiction..i am ashamed.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't really have junk cravings, but i like to eat things sometimes that i can't usually on my diet, but they are usually healthy anyway, because that is what i used to eat.

So i was trying to say to tw that maybe if he makes his junk food cravings healthy cravings it will help him on his way.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

15 mins post workout chest/tris/delts


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

DaPs said:


> I don't really have junk cravings, but i like to eat things sometimes that i can't usually on my diet, but they are usually healthy anyway, because that is what i used to eat.
> 
> So i was trying to say to tw that maybe if he makes his junk food cravings healthy cravings it will help him on his way.


you logic is flawed

you cannot determine what you crave



> I


this is the problem Daps

the "I" argument holds no weight as its not a universal given


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

bump for new pics review


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

You have enough mass, don't be afraid to diet!!

When you begin your tbol cycle alongside your diet and cardio, you should improve alot.

Have you ever tried slowly tapering down your caffiene intake? So your body gets used to taking in smaller amounts? Cut down by 50mg every 2 weeks maybe? If I can recall correctly you are taking in approx 400mg ED?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

from 200mg a day to 1g. 200mg in the mornin to wake up n take away the headache.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

measurements unpumped are...

13.5 inch forearms

17.5 inch arms.

19 inch calves.

27 inch legs.

42 inch belly

39 inch waist


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Truewarrior1 said:


> 15 mins post workout chest/tris/delts


From what I can tell the picture on the left you look bigger than the right. You making yourself look fatter than you are.

Otherwise keep going.. Rome was not built in a day.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

im not that good one it comes to pic resizing, ask tinytom lol.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

back and bis + 15 mins, bloated stomach cos of shake afta and pretty ill so i think i look pretty good considering.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Your arms are huge mate, keep at teh fat stripping imo.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Keep up the hard work mate, it'll be worth it!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

You look to have a fairly large amount of muscle in there, you will look good when you can show it more.

Doing some form of cardio every day made a big difference in my bodyfat composition (metabolism), somthing simple like taking the dog for a walk for a mile or so everynight on days you are not spanking yourself to death on the crosstrainer....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck mate, i'm looking foreward to the final pics!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is quite alot of muscle for a 19 year old.

If you trim down you would look much better.

You surely look older than 19 to me.

When did you first start shaving?


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Hair DOES NOT i repeat DOES NOT get thicker by shaving it.

Complete myth.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

hackskii said:


> That is quite alot of muscle for a 19 year old.
> 
> If you trim down you would look much better.
> 
> ...


I dont think that is muscle


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

check out the newest pics i just posted up under the supps thread.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Hair DOES NOT i repeat DOES NOT get thicker by shaving it.
> 
> Complete myth.


Sadly mate you are wrong...

Hair does get thicker by shaving it... But only when the tapered end is initially shaved off leaving a blunt end, thus increasing the volume of the hair as it grows and thus giving the appearance of a thicker hair.

Thus once you start shaving you need to keep on shaving in order to reduce the visible appearance of the hair which now contains more volume.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

waxing removes that blunt end giving the hair a spike like tip.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

The appearance of, yes, actual thicker hair, or more hairs, no.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

DaPs said:


> The appearance of, yes, actual thicker hair, or more hairs, no.


Scroll up ^^^^^ you'll see the hair does become thicker due to an increase in volume.

Basically lets say you had two bottles of shampoo. A tres emme one, and a Redken one.

Both are 30cm high, Yet the tres emme one contains a tapered top with the taper starting half way down the bottle and as a result only contains 750ml of protein sparing, hair shining goodness as endorsed by Ricardo or whatever his name is.

The redken option is simple a standard tube shape, and thus as a result contains 1litre of posh quality frizz free lock serum.

As the first one is tapered, the second one looks thicker due to the fact it contains more volume, even though they are the same height...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

What DaPs means is that shaving hair will not make the actual follicles grow thicker over time, however their cross section will be larger after cutting as TH&S described. The base of the follicle will not change thickness due to trimming.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

I go with Daps opinion as hes a hair dresser but every thing i have shaved always comes back much thicker hair folucle or not.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> bump for new pics review


mate, seriously clean it up, you have some size but you've been gaining far too much fat in the process, Im no angel with what I eat but I cut back when I start looking podgy.

You need to do it ASAP IMO


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

True, im with Jimmy on this;

Im not one of the people constantly slagging off your threads and ripping you, you've given me a bit of advice etc last week that i appreciate.

But, to be honest from a health perspective id get off this WMS protocol thing and jump straight into a nice easy 6-8 meals a day diet with a basic 4-500 calorie defecit. Once your down to around 12% or less, then by all means try this WMS diet thing

You could be onto something with it, but mate, at the moment with the health and mental issues etc i think best to just go clean and keep it simple with a nice amount of cardio.

I think you know this is meant to be a helpful post but im going to add one last thing that you may not like but its me being blunt and putting the point across...

You *dont* look like a bodybuilder at all. You dont look like you've been dieting or going to the gym, at the moment going from the chest shots and bodyfat levels you like someone much older who hasnt exercised.

I know you've been through a load of sh1t so why not get EVERYTHING back on track now before it gets to a stupid level? If you need any help with the diet or training feel free to PM


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i'm doing this as an experiment and i feel it working,nothing is going to make me change that, not even a direct message from the POTUS,i havent been dieting or going to the gym cos i've been injured..thats why i dont look like i have.i probably look older due to my testesterone levels


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> i'm doing this as an experiment and i feel it working,nothing is going to make me change that, not even a direct message from the POTUS,i havent been dieting or going to the gym cos i've been injured..thats why i dont look like i have.i probably look older due to my testesterone levels


Fair enough mate, hope it works for you just keep an eye on things.

Who's the 'POTUS' by the way?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

president of the united states.  thanks for your concern and input though mate! repped.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> president of the united states.  thanks for your concern and input though mate! repped.


I wouldnt take his advice on diet. I've heard Bush lives on a diet of fried racoon and ribs:bounce:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> i'm doing this as an experiment and i feel it working,nothing is going to make me change that, not even a direct message from the POTUS,i havent been dieting or going to the gym cos i've been injured..thats why i dont look like i have.i probably look older due to my testesterone levels


Like adz said, I don't wanna be too OTT but what kind of experiment mate, with a cleaner diet you'd look so much better.

Ive not seen anything you've written about this experiment but surely getting into the state you are aint doing you any favours? 

could you put forward the experiment mate, no flame I genuinely want to know what your going about.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

experimenting with WMS as the main carb source.ive halved the amount of it im using so im only havin 25g carbs per meal so some days 150 carbs meal wise, some days 75/100,depends on how long i'm awake.only time i have 50 is postworkout.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> experimenting with WMS as the main carb source.ive halved the amount of it im using so im only havin 25g carbs per meal so some days 150 carbs meal wise, some days 75/100,depends on how long i'm awake.only time i have 50 is postworkout.


well its upto you mate but what exactley are you trying to achieve, I feel you'll just add too much bodyfat this way tbh.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

lets be honest you are carrying way to much bodyfat and pumped pics wont show much difference as you can only pump muscle not fat! if you want to be a bodybuilder go on a strict cuttting diet there are plenty of guys on here who can help you would look 100 times better weigh alot less but look bigger, sorry to sound harsh but i say it as it is and would expect the same of anyone else.best of luck in the future and train-diet hard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

martzee said:


> lets be honest you are carrying way to much bodyfat and pumped pics wont show much difference as you can only pump muscle not fat! if you want to be a bodybuilder go on a strict cuttting diet there are plenty of guys on here who can help you would look 100 times better weigh alot less but look bigger, sorry to sound harsh but i say it as it is and would expect the same of anyone else.best of luck in the future and train-diet hard.


What a good post

Last time i checked body building is about looking good and this takes a lot of hard work diet being imo the hardest part.

Mate you have made all this talk about stopping all the crap like gambling ext and i commend you for it but why not step it up even more and make a goal of having a 6 pack by age 20.


----------

